# Traynor YGL2 - good, bad, and the ugly?



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I've started on a recent quest to set up my padal board, amp, and guitars with all-Canadian content. As much as I'd love to get into a Morris amp, it's just not in my pay-scale right now. I like Traynor's sound and they have a great rep for service, so I figure it's a good starting point. I have a deal lined up for a barely used YGL2, switch included for 7 bills. Does that sound like a reasonably price to pay? I know there aren't a lot of these kicking around out there, but opinions from users would be much appreciated - Kim Mitchell's review sounds awesome, but that's with Kim mitchell playing it, and I ain't Mr. Mitchell - lol.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

b-nads said:


> I've started on a recent quest to set up my padal board, amp, and guitars with all-Canadian content. As much as I'd love to get into a Morris amp, it's just not in my pay-scale right now. I like Traynor's sound and they have a great rep for service, so I figure it's a good starting point. I have a deal lined up for a barely used YGL2, switch included for 7 bills. Does that sound like a reasonably price to pay? I know there aren't a lot of these kicking around out there, but opinions from users would be much appreciated - Kim Mitchell's review sounds awesome, but that's with Kim mitchell playing it, and I ain't Mr. Mitchell - lol.


But we don't buy good gear to make us sound better, but so when we do sound better people will notice.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a YGL1 that I'm liking so far.

Looks like the 2 has a standby, which is one drawback of the 1.
Mine loves pedals, but I seem to have level issues with a pedal or two in the loop.
The black knobs on the blackface are hard to see too, not a huge issue,
though, if you needed to adjust on stage, you'd need a light.
Really nice onboard reverb.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm a die hard Canadian amp guy myself with Traynor's being used the most and you could probably pick up several vintage Traynors or Garnets for that price. A 3-prong cord, a cap job and maybe some tubes are all they might need. They are easy to service and damn near bulletproof. $550-$600 would be my absolute upper limit for that amp used if it was my money.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

If you are looking for an amazing Traynor, check out my bassmate for sale in the emporium. These tube rectified ones are incredibly rare and sound awesome.

Sorry to spam!

TG


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

My YGL1 was a wild snarling beast (I traded it away). The YGL2 is different with the channel switching. I'd agree with the others...vintage traynor is some of the most reasonable priced and best sounding gear you can get.


----------

